
Ask HN: What is the status of open source “infrastructure”? - wopwopwop
I&#x27;m adding this link to provide context for the question: NSA hacking routers https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;nsa-router-hacking&#x2F;
======
chatmasta
The state of SDN is pretty advanced, and a lot of it is open sourced
(openflow, openvswitch). Lots of big enterprises still use Juniper and Cisco
routers, and probably will for a long time, but as newer startups start to
favor open source solutions, the open source SDN ecosystem should continue to
grow.

~~~
wopwopwop
Thanks. I've just learned about the concept of SDN.

